# Durability of Bote Gatorshell?



## FlyLord (Apr 1, 2020)

patze003 said:


> I'm looking at these (e.g., Rover, Rackham) vs an inflatable version. For those who have experience, how durable is the gatorshell tech?



I run over logs and oysters with mine. With anything tho. You want to be careful not go full throttle over anything. 

I also have ran it over with my truck and it’s still good as new. Can’t do that with fiberglass


----------



## patze003 (May 13, 2019)

FlyLord said:


> I run over logs and oysters with mine. With anything tho. You want to be careful not go full throttle over anything.
> 
> I also have ran it over with my truck and it’s still good as new. Can’t do that with fiberglass


I am confused, do you have the gatorshell or inflatable?


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Keep in mind that the inflatable has a pretty significant hull slap, which down here in the keys is a game changer. I cant tell how many fish I've blown out in the last couple months cause of that fuckin slap.


----------



## patze003 (May 13, 2019)

kbanashek said:


> Keep in mind that the inflatable has a pretty significant hull slap, which down here in the keys is a game changer. I cant tell how many fish I've blown out in the last couple months cause of that fuckin slap.


Yeah I would prefer the gatorshell, but a lot of the Lake Michigan carp/smallmouth flats have rock/limestone/hard bottoms. I am thinking getting that hard board (even gatorshell) in there could be disastrous.


----------



## JacksonOB (Sep 6, 2019)

I picked up two 12' Rackham's today. I'll (hopefully) be fishing them hard over the next few weeks thanks to social distancing. I'll let you know once I've spent a little time on them but it seems like it will be a durable board and I am impressed with the deck space/available accessories.


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

Pateze, I'd strongly suggest taking one (a Rover) for a test ride first. Not sure what you are expecting from the Rover but from my observations and lots of research I learned quick it wasn't what I wanted when I thought of a small power skiff.

The Rackham is nice... I've paddled a few (hard ones only) and they are great for sure just as long as you are careful with them. They are gorgeous but can be easy to damage and the repairs are not cheap if you are paying someone to do them.

I have also paddled a lot of other inflatable SUP's and LOVE them (I have 5). Inflatables are much tougher than people think.


----------



## fins_n_wings (Sep 29, 2015)

I own 2 Bote boards both are Gatorshell, I treat them well. If you hit anything it tends to crack like an egg shell and it scratches very easily. Can’t compare to another boards material as these have been the only boards I have owned. I used to baby them now I just use them and epoxy the cracks.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Go to Facebook to the Bote Rover Owner's page. You can learn a lot.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

'Crack like an eggs' that right there would make me think twice about the purchase. 

I've got a rover and rackham inflatable, very pleased with both and have their purpose as you might expect. As mentioned, I despise the hull slap of inflatables. Botes customer service is outstanding I must say with any questions i had when researching my purchases.


----------

